# Halloween Nighmare 1960's Style Retro Models



## monsterjones (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wanna share with you a couple of really cool Halloween themed
models I built recently ,
inspired from the pages of 1960's EC comics and Famous Monsters of Filmland.

The Shock Monster....more images here
http://monsterjones.com/BMonster/HNShock.html










The Melting Man (aka the Blob)
http://monsterjones.com/BMonster/HNBlob.html...more images here


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow those are great I really like the first one great work


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Amazing work!! How big are they?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Incredible!, wish they had stuff like this for sale someplace.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love retro horror. Those are phenomenal


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I would be very interested in purchasing these, please pm me. Thank you


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, What a talent, these are so good, love the look of terror in the boys eyes, yet hes still eating. What do you used to sculpt?


----------

